# Warped chassis on AF Pullmans



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

First things first.... I don't have any... Pullmans that is. I've been surfing the inter-web and can't help but notice that many of the Pullmans for sale (652-654, & 952-954) seem to suffer from old-age "chassis droop". The chassis looks like it warps with both ends curving downwards...sometimes dramatically.
Is it just my old eyes or is this common?
If it is common, is there one year/era, model#, which is more or less prone to this?
Is there a "fix" for this? I've heard of folks applying moderate heat and successfully bending the white/pot-metal from which many AF steamers and made. Would this work for the Pullman chassis? Seems like a scary proposition. What is "moderate heat"? Get it wrong and I suspect bad things happen.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have quite a few of them, none have a noticeable droop when the chassis is properly attached to the body shell with all 6 screws. Some are slightly warped when sitting without the body shell.
The 654/954 observation rear platform appears to bend down slightly but that is how the car was designed and assembled. It is normal.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a picture of one of my 952's. They should look like this.


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

Thx AM. WOW! That is the best looking Pullman I've ever seen. You are correct that the 654/954's seem to have "the droop" worse than the other cars. Some of the obs. cars have a droop so severe that a "passenger" would be at risk trying to stand on it.
In many of the online pics I've seen (even of the other cars) the chassis has a noticeable bend to it... even to the point of showing a gap between the top of the chassis and the bottom of the skirt at either end.

PS - was your's restored? If so, it is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That car is all original in like new condition. I was running it and the rest of its family members over the holidays. It was sitting out so I took a picture of it for the post. If I can find the 954 that goes with this one I will post a picture of it showing the rear platform.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a picture of my original 654 from 1951. It has been well played with. This picture was taken in December. Note the chassis is straight. There appears to be a slight droop to the rear platform but. The black base is straight. The brass railing is just canted the way it was installed at the factory.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Here is a picture of one of my 952's. They should look like this.
> View attachment 167225


That car is about as pretty as my wife!!


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

Flyernut.... can I meet your wife?::smokin: You are my new hero.!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a closeup I just took of my original 1951 654 Observation. The brass railing pushes down slightly on the rear platform. This is how all of these are assembled. The railing is not square to the platform. Neither the platform nor the chassis is warped when removed from the shell.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

2genflyers said:


> Flyernut.... can I meet your wife?::smokin: You are my new hero.!


NO, you can't meet her...lol...And that's no bragging, just fact..She actually stopped traffic one day at a stop sign. We were walking through the intersection, and the 2 opposing cars started across and then stopped when they saw her.. She was wearing her short black leather jacket, one of those tight lycra little black short skirts, with black stalkings.I laughed when I told her what was happening, and she got all embarrassed... Picture Joan Jett of the Black hearts but about 100% better looking, lol.


----------

